# I need some help with choosing a new laptop



## Dokid (Jul 31, 2012)

So I've been looking for a new laptop to replace my 2007 15.5" Toshiba.

So far I know that I want an HP that could run a few games (nothing too demanding like skyrim or diablo) but games such as maplestory, Minecraft, Etc. Also something light weight enough so that my shoulder doesn't feel like it's being torn off. I found a HP netbook that's 11.6" but I'm not sure if the specs are good enough.


----------



## ZerX (Jul 31, 2012)

this graphic card is really poor for playing any type of game.

http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-6320.54746.0.html


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

Does it have to be an HP, and what is your budget?


----------



## Dokid (Jul 31, 2012)

Usarise said:


> Does it have to be an HP, and what is your budget?



My budget is about 550. I would really like it to be HP. I've found dells to be easily breakable, Lenovo's are heavy, and Toshiba's are meh at best. 

I also forgot to mention this laptop is supposed to weight 3.5 Lbs


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you considered maybe a Sager?  I mean the cheapest one i know is the NP2252 and you can get it for around $650 at the lowest.  From my experience they're a good company and have excellent quality.

This is just a personal question... Why does it have to be so light?  I mean saying no Lenovo due to weight seems kinda... limiting. :I


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2012)

Seems silly that the Lenovo is declined due to weight because it doesn't even feel heavy.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 31, 2012)

Usarise said:


> Have you considered maybe a Sager?  I mean the cheapest one i know is the NP2252 and you can get it for around $650 at the lowest.  From my experience they're a good company and have excellent quality.
> 
> This is just a personal question... Why does it have to be so light?  I mean saying no Lenovo due to weight seems kinda... limiting. :I



Oh and I forgot to mention that the lenovo's I've seen...Just aren't my kind of computer. Weight for me is very very important as it can make my back hurt more due to my scoliosis. I travel a lot and usually I'm not home which means It's always in a backpack or carrying case.



Arshes Nei said:


> Seems silly that the Lenovo is declined due to weight because it doesn't even feel heavy.



I mean. If you could show me a nice Lenovo with some good specs and isn't too expensive I might change my mind. But for now I'm leaning towards an HP.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh and here is the Sager I was talking about:
http://www.xoticpc.com/sager-np2252-clevo-w250euq-p-4338.html
Is it too far out of budget?  I mean its pretty good for the price and will perform well.

I'll give HP a lookie I spose too...


----------



## Onnes (Jul 31, 2012)

Your budget and weight considerations don't leave much room to maneuver. I can't see doing much better unless you're willing to up your spending. 

Sagers are heavy suckers, so if weight is an issue they aren't going to be much to look at.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 31, 2012)

Usarise said:


> Oh and here is the Sager I was talking about:
> http://www.xoticpc.com/sager-np2252-clevo-w250euq-p-4338.html
> Is it too far out of budget?  I mean its pretty good for the price and will perform well.
> 
> I'll give HP a lookie I spose too...



tchhh...That is a really really good laptop but that price of 730 is...a bit much. 

I don't need a super computer for games. I'm pretty happy with my xbox 360 for any gaming needs. 

I wish i did have more funds to spare for a really good laptop though.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Sagers are heavy suckers, so if weight is an issue they aren't going to be much to look at.


He could just get a bit stronger and carry the weight.  I mean my laptop is a wonderful 6lbs and I lug the thing everywhere.



Dokid said:


> tchhh...That is a really really good laptop but that price of 730 is...a bit much.
> 
> I don't need a super computer for games. I'm pretty happy with my xbox 360 for any gaming needs.
> 
> I wish i did have more funds to spare for a really good laptop though.



Not sure where you got 730 from.  You can get it 650 with no OS, and then get Ubuntu for free.
But you will regret it if you buy a shitty computer.  I did once and I wanted to kill myself everytime it took more than 5 minutes to boot up.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 31, 2012)

Usarise said:


> He could just get a bit stronger and carry the weight.  I mean my laptop is a wonderful 6lbs and I lug the thing everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm...a  she and I try to avoid the pain that comes from my back.

Anyways I got 730 from adding windows 7. 

I mean yeah I know that feeling. My current laptop takes 5-10 minutes to boot up and how minecraft used to run on a decent 40 FPS but now is 3 FPS or 10 at best. 

Well I looked through some Lenovos and they've actually have gotten better. Sadly the one that I can afford only comes with an AMD Dual-Core c-60.  I might be able to get the 600 dollar one that has a 3rd Gen Intel Core i5 processor if I ask my step-dad to pitch in a bit.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I'm...a  she and I try to avoid the pain that comes from my back.
> 
> Anyways I got 730 from adding windows 7.
> 
> ...


Oh.  Well then.  I typically assume all on the internet are male.  Best strategy.
Yeah, not getting windows can save you a good deal of cash and you can always find a way to get it _cheaper_ later. 
Anyways that isn't BAD per say, but I would probably wait and save up a bit more.  If you want something that'll last you're gonna have to get into the 700+ in my experience.  Also Minecraft is a much more intensive game than one would be led to think.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 31, 2012)

Usarise said:


> Oh.  Well then.  I typically assume all on the internet are male.  Best strategy.
> Yeah, not getting windows can save you a good deal of cash and you can always find a way to get it _cheaper_ later.
> Anyways that isn't BAD per say, but I would probably wait and save up a bit more.  If you want something that'll last you're gonna have to get into the 700+ in my experience.  Also Minecraft is a much more intensive game than one would be led to think.



Yeah pretty much figured that since the only computer than can run minecraft is the family desktop.

Well I also plan on using this laptop more for work as well than games. So school reports and such. I also don't want to spend too much on a laptop since I'm very very very accident prone to the point that if there's not a case on it..then it will break. (the fact that my currently laptop actually works after me falling down stairs and dropping it) 

But one last thing. do any of you guys know if newegg is a credible site?


----------



## Onnes (Jul 31, 2012)

Newegg is probably the most credible online retailer out there.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Yeah pretty much figured that since the only computer than can run minecraft is the family desktop.
> 
> Well I also plan on using this laptop more for work as well than games. So school reports and such. I also don't want to spend too much on a laptop since I'm very very very accident prone to the point that if there's not a case on it..then it will break. (the fact that my currently laptop actually works after me falling down stairs and dropping it)
> 
> But one last thing. do any of you guys know if newegg is a credible site?


If you simply want a laptop for school, anything that can run a word processing program or make a spreadsheet should be fine.  I use my Droid phone for schoolwork actually lol.  And any old netbook should be able to play a few emulators for retro games, so if work was the main concern, then what you said before about the Lenovo should be fine.  

Also Newegg is amazing.  Use it!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2012)

Well for $550 http://amzn.com/B0082PT7WC 500gb drive, 4gb of ram icore-5 processor.

The reason these are a bit larger is because they have 10 key (aka your number pad) this can get highly useful and found it helped out a lot. Specially since I use character map and certain keys for other functions. 

If you're in an area where Amazon offers no sales tax, it will be $550 flat and it qualifies for free shipping. 

However, I am not going to comment too much on the graphics card. I can actually run certain games fine on a laptop with intel 3000HD, but it depends on what games you're playing. 

Also if there's only one DIMM slot on that HP it's kinda :/


----------



## Dokid (Jul 31, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well for $550 http://amzn.com/B0082PT7WC 500gb drive, 4gb of ram icore-5 processor.
> 
> The reason these are a bit larger is because they have 10 key (aka your number pad) this can get highly useful and found it helped out a lot. Specially since I use character map and certain keys for other functions.
> 
> ...



Oh...yeah I noticed that too. Well for about 15 dollars extra I can get a 2 DIMM slot. 

But I think for now it's come to a stand-still between the lenovo and the HP. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## shteev (Jul 31, 2012)

Honestly, for a entry-level laptop I'd go with an i3 or i5 based model. Intel's processor architecture is superior in terms of multitasking when the CPU doesn't necessarily have the power of a quad core Phenom. The integrated graphics in those models isn't bad either.

On top of that, you'll notice that the machine will run a little quieter and have a bit more battery life compared to an entry-level AMD computer. Sure, an i3 isn't a fully-fledged powerhouse, but it manages itself better than an AMD processor and doesn't need a lot of raw horsepower to function optimally.


----------

